# R23 score 10213 Ryzen 3600xt



## margera321 (Jun 4, 2021)

Benchmark: Cinebench r23.200
MOBO: B550 mag tomahawk
Ram: Teamgroup T-force CL16 3200mhz
GPU: MSI RTX 3070 ventus 3x OC
Cpu: Ryzen 5 3600xt @ 4.8Ghz
Cooler: Noctua NHD-15s double fan configuration "push pull"
Case. MSI 111m

Took days of fine tuning voltages and all the bells and whistles, got my fans to ramp up at the right
time and step down slower, always step down slower! Been a trip but I believe I have the highest score
on this forum for this processor in this benchmark! Aimed for multi-core performance, maybe will test some 
single core after some preparation.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 4, 2021)

well done bud, great score !.


----------



## damric (Jun 4, 2021)

margera321 said:


> Benchmark: Cinebench r23.200
> MOBO: B550 mag tomahawk
> Ram: Teamgroup T-force CL16 3200mhz
> GPU: MSI RTX 3070 ventus 3x OC
> ...


Not too shabby 

I just ran it on my 3600.


----------



## margera321 (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice man, thayts impressive for 3600! A little more tweaking just got me a long way! check this out!


----------



## damric (Jun 5, 2021)

margera321 said:


> Nice man, thayts impressive for 3600! A little more tweaking just got me a long way! check this out!


Awesome! I doubt I can beat that until it's freezing cold again. I had my main air conditioner and my bench air conditioner at full blast trying to bring down my water reserve temperature and I still barely passed the run at 4.4GHz


----------



## freeagent (Jun 5, 2021)

Not too shabby man!









						Post your Cinebench R23 Score
					

5950x on custom ek watercooling @ ~19-20 degrees ambiant. Curve optimizer @ -25/-20 +50 fmax    Cinebench r23:   Singlethread = 1693 Multithread = 31124   Cinebench r20:   Singlethread = 661 Multithread = 12103   Cinebench r15:   Singlethread = 281 Multithread = 5262   Geekbench 5 @...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## margera321 (Jun 5, 2021)

damric said:


> Awesome! I doubt I can beat that until it's freezing cold again. I had my main air conditioner and my bench air conditioner at full blast trying to bring down my water reserve temperature and I still barely passed the run at 4.4GHz


hey man that was still an impressive score for a non x - series processor!!



xtreemchaos said:


> well done bud, great score !.


gained round 200 points tinkering some bud! check it out!


----------



## RadeoForce (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Det0x (Jul 16, 2021)

margera321 said:


> Been a trip but I believe I have the highest score on this forum for this processor in this benchmark!


Hmm ?
On this very forum we have the "Post your Cinebench R23 Score" thread, not too many submissons for a 3600(x) but seems like this is the highest, with a score of 11062



> RemiKo said: R5 3600 Air cooling​






(not my screenshot)


----------



## freeagent (Jul 16, 2021)

Now that is giving it the beans! Noice


----------

